# helix dsp pro rta



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

just curious dose anyone use the built in rta software on the helix? not much discussions on this...


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

well I guess not......


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I see no reason to use it when you can use REW 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

just curious that's all I use the full version of truerta works well.....


----------



## txtuffluck (May 27, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> I see no reason to use it when you can use REW
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Can you provide more information?

What does one do better/worse than the other?

Your answer is amazingly vague.

V/r

Johnny


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

txtuffluck said:


> Can you provide more information?
> 
> What does one do better/worse than the other?
> 
> ...


Lol sorry. Rew is a lot more flexible than the helix rta. Hard to type out all of the differences on the phone, but if you play with it for a bit you should see why

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I tuned a fun 2-way plus sub system last summer using the 3.4 version on a Brax Nox4dsp. Man for hitting it close in a speedy manner, it worked great I thought. In my humble opinion if you’re proficient with measuring distance for initial TA and centering TA, and hearing phase between tweets and mids, the Helix built in RTA in actuality is really all you need for most basic tuning. If you want to dabble in more stuff such as predicting EQ, saving plots, IR and phase measurements etc etc REW is pretty powerful. IMO the Helix tool is more “real-time” friendly meaning you can rock out a tune by the RTA mic moving average with a laptop in lap and git r done. If on the latest v4 rev, you have more resolution than previously beyond just 1/3 octave. My only complaint with the new version is the window doesn’t sit on top of the main screen so you can work with each easily on a little laptop screen. Although that might just be my old laptop. I have an approach with Helix RTA where first thing I do is individual drivers leveling including matching crossover slopes. Then TA, starting with distance and working with ear. Then whole sides RTA response, then overall. With the v3 tool in Jeff’s VW, this took about an hour. 

Makes me wish I had some kind of quiet metronome-style mechanism that could move a mic by itself back and forth maybe in a 6-8” sweep left/right at the headrest. I’d just sit in back seat with an RTA averaging on one screen with my tool of choice (AudioTools), and laptop devoted to Helix. Real-time adjustment with instant gratification on RTA, WITH spatial averaging instead of only one spot. Total ******* makeshift mic array using one moving mic. LOL! Had thought about that before but thought it too silly to post if anyone had ever tried such a crazy thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

